# Kyoukai no Rinne



## Mai♥ (Apr 13, 2009)

*Rumiko's new series: Kyoukai no Rinne*

Rumiko Takahashi, creater of Inuyasha, Ranma 1/2 and all that, new manga starts in the next issue of Shounen Sunday.

Kyoukai no Rinne 
境界のRINNE (境界のりんね)  lit. Boundary of Rinne or The Reincarnation of The Border



*"A short time ago, a girl named Sakura Mamiya had a chance encounter with a ghost. One day will this girl have a mysterious rendezvous!?"*


I know I can't wait! I've loved all of Rumiko's works so far

page 19


----------



## Zenou (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll probably be reading this.

ANN page: Team Shigure
It's licensed already?


----------



## Batman (Apr 16, 2009)

R-R-R-R-UMIKO TAKAHASHI!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!?!?!? HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!

Inu Yasha was her only work I never got into. But everything else she's done I love. Especially Ranma 1/2.

This might have damn near made my night!!


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 20, 2009)

*Bumps* 
Looks like another shinigami story. 



Manga crappy pics


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 20, 2009)

Waiting for Ryouga/Mu Tsu analog.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 23, 2009)

*RIN-NE*

"When she was a child Sakura Mamiya mysteriously disappeared in the woods behind her home. She returned whole and healthy, but since then she has had the power to see ghosts. Now a teenager, she just wishes the ghosts would leave her alone! At school, the desk next to Sakura's has been empty since the start of the school year, but one day her always-absent classmate shows up, and he?s far more than what he seems!"

*Author:* Rumiko Takahashi
*Artist:* Rumiko Takahashi
*Serialized in:*Weekly Shonen Sunday
*Status:*Ongoing

^(' ')^ <- Where to read it. 

Bleach meets Inuyasha?


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 23, 2009)

Rin-Ne brings another new twist to Shinigami's.  And the first Chapter is an interesting read.  Though I can't help myself to think that Rin-Ne is Inuyasha, because they are so similar in design.

Anyhow, I look forward to see where this story leads.  It looks to be another Rumiko hit.  (Just hope she doesn't drag the story out, like she did with Inuyasha.  )


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 23, 2009)

Pretty good so far, its not a copy of Ramna's main characters yet like Inu, so i'll see where it leads, i give Rumic the best on this one cause it seems pretty interesting so far


----------



## Jugger (Apr 23, 2009)

i am from fucking europe i can?t read it there is it out some where else


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 23, 2009)

No sadly, unless that whole illegal thing kicks in


----------



## illmatic (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone got any idea's on how you pronounce Rin-ne?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 23, 2009)

RinNay, as in rinnegan


----------



## illmatic (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL. I see the threads were merged.Did not even notice/think that their would be another thread for the manga before it was even released. 

Wikipedia page for Rin-ne 
Lesbos


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 24, 2009)

illmatic said:


> LOL. I see the threads were merged.Did not even notice/think that their would be another thread for the manga before it was even released.
> 
> Wikipedia page for Rin-ne
> this



Hehe. I thought it was coming out sooner than it actually did.

I kinda liked the first chapter. It was interesting 

I wish it was something more like Maison Ikkoku though, it will always be my favorite Rumiko manga.


----------



## 8ghosts (Apr 25, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> RinNay, as in rinnegan



you pronounce it as rinNAYgan?


----------



## Jugger (Apr 25, 2009)

Really nice looking manga better drawing than inuyasha what makes it all better is that she is over 50 year old


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 25, 2009)

I saw this in a Shonen Sunday thread. I'm putting it on my to-read list and I hope it is better than Inuyasha...and doesn't turn out like it. XD

But Rumiko's other stuff is good so it should be fine.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 25, 2009)

I want it to be just as dynamic...more so than Inuyasha...around 250 chaps, cause that seems to be about her limit..


----------



## Batman (Apr 25, 2009)

Kind of a familiar first chapter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2009)

i like all her stuff, the anime adaptation of uy and ranma are both in my top 5; but i would like her to get better at endings , the inuyasha one is meh, and i havent heard great things about the others either, except maybe ikkou but maybe that was the anime ending that was okay


----------



## illmatic (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah...maybe she has learned from her mistakes.


----------



## yoshhh (Apr 26, 2009)

Just read the first chapter and i like it. Cant wait to read the next chapters. The whole shinigami story thing has been played out like shit but Im sure ill love it for its characters.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 27, 2009)

It will be about 2yrs before we see an anime for this.
Though I think it was 3 yrs before Inuyasha got its own anime.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2009)

i know but the fact she wrote it, almost guarantees an anime


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah it will definitely get an anime.

It could suck and get an anime just because Rumiko wrote it.


----------



## illmatic (May 1, 2009)

Chapter 2 tomorrow!


----------



## illmatic (May 3, 2009)

Read chapter 2 @ Fox News


> Now that Rinne seems to have decided to come to class Sakura and the other students have a chance to get to know him a little better. But Rinne isn't spilling all his secrets to just anyone yet! When a ghost seems to be haunting a classmate's cell phone, Rinne and Sakura look into the problem. What will it take to release this particular spirit, and what does an old weather hutch have to do with it?


----------



## Mai♥ (May 3, 2009)

I totally forgot about chapter 2. 

But dammit it's not letting me *Goes to find somewhere else*


----------



## Tyrannos (May 3, 2009)

Well, looks like him borrowing money from Sakura is going to be the running gag the series.   Won't be surprised one of these days she tells him to, "get a job!"  

But I cracked up at the hutch and phone scenes.


----------



## Mai♥ (May 3, 2009)

Dammit you lucky people. Wont work for me and I can't find anywhere else.


----------



## illmatic (May 3, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> Dammit you lucky people. Wont work for me and I can't find anywhere else.



*Spoiler*: __ 



 	 Chapter Summaries
Chapter 2: Hyakuyoubako no densetsu
(The Legend of the Weather Hutch)


> At school, Sakura overhears their PE coach asking Rinne why he hasn't bought a uniform. He cryptically tells the man that he is wearing his junior high school's gym uniform, and that spending money on anything else would cause him to go to hell. Soon, one of Sakura's friends, Rika, starts to talk about a strange phone call she has been getting from a boy who demands to meet her behind the school's gym at 4:00. Even when she turns her phone off the call still comes through each day. Rinne overhears this and suggests they place an offering of food and money inside the small weather hutch behind the school, which the girls promptly do. Soon, Rinne arrives (invisible to everyone accept Sakura, due to wearing his mystical haori coat, which he explains gives the wearer an astral body). Rinne proceeds to take the money and eat the food left in the hutch, which causes Rika to flee as she see the items disappear. In her panic she drops her phone, and Rinne tells Sakura that they can use it to track the ghost. Rinne pulls a tin-can phone out of his coat and write's Rika's phone number on the end. After asking for ten yen to deposit into it, he pulls Sakura into "Spirit Way" a spiritual road that allows them to track the unworldly phone call to it's source. They arrive on a city street and see the boy riding his bicycle while he makes the phone call, just as a potted plant falls from a building, hitting him on the head and killing him. Both realize that it was his inability to meet behind the gym that day that is keeping his spirit bound to our world.






Dutch Source - VVV het meest concreet voor Gentenaar


----------



## Mai♥ (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the summary! ^^


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2009)

i like this author i am glad she is starting another manga. hope it is good. i liked inuyasha but most seem not to.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 11, 2009)

Giant chihuahua scared me, it managed to get less creepy when it merged. I enjoyed that she headbutted him to see if he was a ghost. So sad that it costs something to use a tin can phonecall to the other side.  And what a lame way to go, getting crushed by a pot. I'm mildly curious about where this series will go, or at least I want to know what they guy wanted to call about.


----------



## illmatic (May 14, 2009)

Chapter 3 out @ Link removed


----------



## Tyrannos (May 15, 2009)

LOL, the sign at the end.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2009)

i guess shounen sunday comes out at inopportune times now..


----------



## Gomu Ningen (May 16, 2009)

Too similar to Bleach so far, except with the gender roles reversed, with the Shinigami being the guy and the one who sees ghosts being the female.  It does resemble Inuyasha too much too, but that's to be expected.   But it's only the first chapter, so I guess it's still too early to say it's too similar to the two.


----------



## Mai♥ (May 17, 2009)

Anybody know if any sites have uploaded this series yet? Not to download, but to merely view online.


----------



## illmatic (May 17, 2009)

All To Avi

that's all i know.


----------



## Mai♥ (May 19, 2009)

^ Ty but that doesn't work for me 

Anybody have any idear why it does this:

*Spoiler*: __ 








It does the same thing on firefox too :S

If I click the little buttons in the corner it just says page cannot be displayd :S


----------



## Gabe (May 19, 2009)

good chapter it was funny


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2009)

Well this series has been ok so far. Although I think Inuyasha had a stronger start I don't have anything negative to say about Rinne's start.


----------



## illmatic (May 19, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> ^ Ty but that doesn't work for me
> 
> Anybody have any idear why it does this:
> 
> ...



Do you live outside of the USA & Canada?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 19, 2009)

Heh, i tell ya though, nobody except Rumiko would be able to pull off this much "mystery of the week" format in her first few chapters without backlash


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 19, 2009)

Of all things, why fake flowers as a side job? It was odd how calm the teacher was at seeing Suzuki's ghost suddenly. I like the sign he left about stiny people at the end as well. xD


----------



## Mai♥ (May 20, 2009)

illmatic said:


> Do you live outside of the USA & Canada?



Yes T_T I assume thats why. 



Inuhanyou said:


> Heh, i tell ya though, nobody except Rumiko would be able to pull off this much "mystery of the week" format in her first few chapters without backlash



I haven't read past chapter 1 yet, but yes she can


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2009)

First off this is not too similar to Bleach, let me clue you in gentlemen and ladies kubo tite is not the inventor the shingami 

in fact there are several ongoing shoujo series that have them, hell ive even seen them in hentai

also kubo tite did not invent the coat either

there are other mangas in existence besides bleach and naruto

now on to the manga itself, yea at first it seems a similar to inuyasha, but then again uresei yatsura was similar to masion ikkoku and ranma but they were all great nonetheless, im sure it will differentiate its self later on down the road

2 points id like to make - i totally thought he was going to turn out to be uber rich, and just be stingy because of the whole shingami thing, i was half expecting the teacher to feel sorry for him and go to his house and it turn out to be one of those huge mansions

point 2 - so is he ageless, his grandmother seems to be of a very young age, will he stop aging like her


----------



## illmatic (May 21, 2009)

Chapter 4 is out @ Suchtgefahr


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 21, 2009)

Hmm I wonder when she is going to remember what happened in the past. I'm also very interested in just what is up with Rokudo's family and how long have they been at this shinigami business.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 21, 2009)

Probably a very long time.  To me, this Chapter seems like Bleach in that the land of the dead is like another level of existance.  Instead, Rumiko is speeding things along that it's more like a pit-stop.

And BTW, that Granny really resembles Rei Ayanami.


----------



## illmatic (May 21, 2009)

For anyone who is unable read it at


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Probably a very long time.  To me, this Chapter seems like Bleach in that the land of the dead is like another level of existance.  Instead, Rumiko is speeding things along that it's more like a pit-stop.
> 
> And BTW, that Granny really resembles Rei Ayanami.



so are saying Kubo invented reincarnation as well here

actually we dont know that much about the land of dead, the assumption is they stay there for a while then go to wheel and reincarnate but perhaps its not that simple


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2009)

good chapter his grandmother is young. so it seems Rokudo won't age. sakura without her ponytails looks like kagome


----------



## Tyrannos (May 22, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> so are saying Kubo invented reincarnation as well here
> 
> actually we dont know that much about the land of dead, the assumption is they stay there for a while then go to wheel and reincarnate but perhaps its not that simple



Actually, I don't recall Bleach canon ever mentioning reincarnation.   Though one of the movies (or was it filler?) did say there was another existance after Soul Society and goes in a cycle.   But filler is filler.

Still, Rin-Ne is putting another twist this this time actually involving reincarnation itself.   But, I wouldn't be surprised that Rumiko has something beyond the wheel of reincarnation that involves something evil.


----------



## Mai♥ (May 27, 2009)

illmatic said:


> _HQ video_
> 
> For anyone who is unable read it at _HQ video_



Omg yayy! Thankyou for posting  

*Goes to catch up*

edit: Wow, I kind of like it.     It's not nearly as good as her series before Inuyasha, but its quite good. Im surprised that Rinne's personality is kind of different compared to her past male leads, as Rumiko's characters tend to be similiar.


----------



## illmatic (May 27, 2009)

Chapter 5 out @ Link removed


----------



## Tyrannos (May 28, 2009)

Well, glad Rumiko didn't drag on the reason why Sakura can see ghosts.

But it looks like Rin-ne is going to be another half-breed, or perhaps a quarter-breed.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 29, 2009)

Oops, missed reading 4 so read that and 5. The gate of fulfillment sounds awesome. Funny how just a desire to apologize for something minor was enough to drop a person out of the feeling of completeness. Or, I suppose it was just the thought of Rokudo.  Wonder if the corrupt shinigami look like rabbits all the time or if they choose that form for the little girl. xD And of course the grandmother had to do something silly and give a kid some dead people's food. You would think someone who is a shinigami herself would know better.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 3, 2009)

Chapter 6 out @ part


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmm I wonder just what is up with his parents? I'm assuming there isn't a blood relation between him and his Grandma. How he decided on becoming a hinigami needs to be explored as well.

Hilarious that he is using a cat spirit to steal food. The guy really is broke like a friend.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 4, 2009)

That Cat Spirit is like a Cross between Kirala and Shippou.  (Probably an assistant his Grandmother sent to keep an eye on him).   

But I really do think that Shinigami is his Grandmother.   Else he wouldn't be conflicted between being a Shinigami and a Human.   Probably turns out that you retain Shinigami powers even if your 1/4 blood.   

And obviously his parents plot is going to involve with whatever evils are out there.   Probably the cliche of them protecting Rin-ne and died in the process or even better, they are the evil.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 10, 2009)

Chapter 7 out @ Oooh this is pretty good.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL, I'm liking Rokumon, he's hillarious.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 13, 2009)

she is his grandmother by blood, did you miss the whole explanation about how she married his grandfather; it was sealed with the whole deal in ch 7 about the debt
in all likelihood he is a fourth , either his mom or dad were half, and remeber they lived in the human world, so they probably married a human

i like it , but this is one of those you have to come in when its at a 100 plus chapters, right now its kind of not built up enough yet


----------



## illmatic (Jun 17, 2009)

Chapter 8 out @ about Ukitake


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice Chapter.  Looks like we might get a little into the circle of reincarnation soon.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 18, 2009)

Just read chapters 5-8. I like the cat thing <3 Reminds me of Shippo.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 24, 2009)

Chapter 9 out @ This


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 25, 2009)

illmatic said:


> Chapter 9 out @ Here



What you think of the chapter? (:


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 25, 2009)

I chuckled at the ghost taking the girl.   Wonder if she's going to be another one of the cast, since she's going to see the underworld and learn the truth of Rinne?


----------



## MisterJB (Jun 30, 2009)

Has Naraku appeared yet?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 1, 2009)

Chapter 10 out @


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 2, 2009)

I seem to be always catching up on series in lumps now. 6 was fun with how Rinne met his grandpa and told him he would be a mackerel in his next life. Figures, of course the male lead has a pesky but cute little critter following him around who he occasionally beats up.  I liked how the money was transformed into something to block the path. I wouldn't mind being a turtle in a past life. <3 Have to feel at least a little sorry for the ochimusha.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 9, 2009)

Chapter 11 out @ [AniYabai] TLR DVD OVA 01


----------



## illmatic (Jul 16, 2009)

Chapter 12 out @ LegendaryBeauty


----------



## illmatic (Jul 22, 2009)

Chapter 13 out @ He returned in the next panel of her crying out for him.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 23, 2009)

Good couple of chapters.   I really like that Rokumon.


----------



## Mozu (Jul 28, 2009)

Batman said:


> Kind of a familiar first chapter.



A little too familiar in my opinion. 

Too many clich? names and themes in the 1st chapter, imo. I had hoped for something more original, but I guess I can count on Rumiko's humor to help me continue on.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 29, 2009)

Chapter 14 out @ You


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2009)

I just started reading this series about two weeks ago but had only read the first 2 chapters. I finally caught up a couple of days ago and it seems alright. This new character seems hilarious though.


----------



## illmatic (Aug 5, 2009)

Chapter 15 out @ Link removed


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 23, 2009)

ARGHH  I WANT TO READ!


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL that devil beating beaten to a pulp with a cross by young Rinne.  

But I was thinking they would buy Rinne out of trouble with the Devil's own money and he ended up in Debt Hell, but from that last page, seems it too was a type of trap.


----------



## NaruNaru (Oct 9, 2009)

you guys wont believe it, but during the commercial break for inuyasha kanketsu-hen episode 1 in japan they showed an animated preview of the show


----------



## illmatic (Oct 13, 2009)

NaruNaru said:


> you guys wont believe it, but during the commercial break for inuyasha kanketsu-hen episode 1 in japan they showed an animated preview of the show


----------



## Mai♥ (Oct 15, 2009)

NaruNaru said:


> you guys wont believe it, but during the commercial break for inuyasha kanketsu-hen episode 1 in japan they showed an animated preview of the show


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 19, 2009)

I just finished reading the first five chapters.  So far, I'm liking this one as well from Rumiko Takahashi.  At least there isn't too many more chapters to read until I catch up.


----------



## G (Mar 8, 2011)

Recently this manga started to get translated into finnish  and its already in the 3rd book.
I really like the series..
And its randomness:
what the hell, bible corner crush?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, I forgot all about this thread. I've just been reading it as he has been translatd over here as well. Just finished the fourth volume myself. The moves that involve cash and the various characters that show up are ever entertaining. Masato was fun and I hope he shows up again.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 9, 2013)

Recently started this and honestly am enjoying it a lot. A nice cozy read.
A bit surprised it's not more popular considering the author, but it might be that most of her fans were turned off after how terrible Inuyasha was, or that the plebs who enjoyed Inuyasha weren't expecting something actually decent.


----------



## rajin (Dec 10, 2013)

*171 released
Wu Geng vs. Bai Lian spread*


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh this manga still going?  Thought it was cancelled years ago.


----------



## Mai♥ (Dec 16, 2013)

I completely forgot about this... Might start reading it again if its any good


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## rajin (Apr 7, 2016)

*Chapter 74*


----------



## rajin (May 12, 2016)

Chapter 124


----------



## rajin (Jun 10, 2016)

Chapter 8


----------



## rajin (Dec 22, 2016)

Chapter 153


----------

